# Atropine J0461



## JRC (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi,

Iam confused selecting the number of units . Dr has given an injection of 0.5mg atropine for DOS 2010. 
We have a new CPT code for atropine which is J0461- 0.01mg

Can  anyone assist me in billing the number of units?

Thanks
JRC


----------



## agott (Feb 11, 2010)

In our office we are also using that Atropine code, if the doctor tells us they used .5mg we are billing with quanity 50 for the code to reflect the dosage amount.  Hopefully the code description will get changed next year. I thought I read the description wrong when I saw it this year!


----------



## JRC (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## jjstauffer62 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Atropine*

We also use Atropine in our office, I also thought that we had read the description wrong.  I guess wishful thinking on my part.  We use either .4 = 40 units or .8 =80 units.  I am hoping they change the descriptor for 2011-it made no sense, last years was .3 and this year .01.


----------

